# No more gas, but other symptoms remain



## Guest (Apr 5, 2001)

I'm on day 87 now and I've noticed that I no longer have bothersome gas like I used to. This used to be something I was very self-conscious about but this problem seems to have cleared up lately. I used to have to go outside whenever I had the urge to pass gas and I would get lots of it on a daily basis. But particularly the last five days I've noticed that I haven't been troubled by it at all. However I still get other troublesome symptoms like pain, bloating, a little constipation, nausea, sleeping problems, etc... These other symptoms have improved but not as much as the gas. I mean it's literally gone!! I'm thrilled with this recent development but I'd like the other symptoms to disappear as well. Why would one symptom improve so substantially but yet the others remain. I don't understand it.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I found that as I got better during and following the CBT I did in 1998 that not all symptoms disappeared at the same time. Stool consistancy (I tended to the D side of things) was the last thing to go back to normal and it did that right about the 3 month post therapy aniversery.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2001)

Hi Victor,thanks for the post (& K ).Firstly rmember we are all different and that we al respond differently. don't see the issue as, if its not gon by 100 days I'm stuck with it, because many people continue to progress after the 100 days.Remember too that the subcon will allocate emotional energy levels where it thinks it is best needed. The gas has reduced, now that has been reduced it is taking less emotional energy to control, so the extra enrgy and learnings can be put elsewhere, like into the other symptoms, like pain etc.Keep with it, you thoughts and concerns are natural, but things will continue to change for you.







Best RegardsMike


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2001)

Thanks for the posts guys,I should note that I'm improved in all of my symptoms and feeling better overall. I'm not there yet but I'm on my way. I'm just thrilled with the results so far although I still have rough days at times. But it's really quite fun to see the symptoms slowly lessen and even disappear. I've only noticed this improvement lately and so it goes to show that this process takes time because I didn't see any improvement when I was earlier in the program. Back in the early stages I became quite upset at time because things weren't changing the way I wanted them to but now things start to be really improving. I feel like my quality of life is drastically increasing.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Victor, this is good and sometime the mind may take a bit to catch up to the changes and feel confident in them. Everyone is different with this and like AZ it took sometime after she was done to really notice improvements. Don't be hard onyourself but use what you have been learning. Use some of the matinence techniques we talked about and practice at different times of the day without the tapes using self hypnosis for about 10 to 15 minutes a day. Keep going though, its good your getting there and you will continue to get there with continued listening,practice,and working through issues.------------------I work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2001)

Abdominal pain is still a real issue for me. The gas has been reduced as well as the nausea, and my bowel habits are more regular for the most part but I can't get over this issue of abdominal discomort and bloating. I still have trouble sleeping at night because of this pain and the only thing I can do to get to sleep is to take peppermint oil or a hot bath because the pain and stomach gurgling keeps me up at night. So on the one hand I'm encouraged with the improvement but I still am struggling a little bit particularly with pain and distention as well. I guess I just thought most of the improvement would come before the 100 days was over. Sorry to vent but I just thought I'd share my experience and maybe others can learn from it.


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

Victor..there may be hope for me yet..I'm on day 70something and I still get bloated and gassy when I get anxious. I was getting worried that I was so close to the end of the tapes that maybe it wouldn't work for that. So far the tapes have rid me of C and pain







You have given me renewed hope. I hope things work out for you.Jane


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

Jane, it is those cadbury eggs causing all that G, ya know. But OH how good they were going down......







------------------Prayer doesn't change God , it changes the one who prays..C type, with G


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Victor, I found that problems sleeping and being constantly exhausted (I have M.E/CFS) were what my subconscious decided it wanted to try and remedy first with the tapes. I went into a deep sleep after listening to the tapes and felt drained for hours afterwards, but then it started to help me feel refreshed. I also was able to sleep better at night.After that started to improve, the pain and D did.I didn't want the exhuation and sleeping problems to be the first thing to be remedied, but my subconscious obviously decided it knew best!!







susan


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2001)

Wandering Star, thanks for that input. It's interesting to hear experiences from people who have finished the tapes and have had success with them. Hopefully I'll be able to look back on this experience and offer some advice to others who are working through this hypnotherapy process.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2001)

Hi victor,Stick with it







Best RegardsMike


----------

